# Estimating interest in mobile apps



## Gator (Sep 25, 2011)

Because there are several mobile platforms I can develops apps for, I am trying to estimate user base, so what do you use...
Android included phones and tablets, iOS includes both, ipad and iphone.

@ everyone, please cast your vote, that's how I can keep track.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 25, 2011)

Android


----------



## Gator (Sep 25, 2011)

that was fast  can you plz vote too?


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2011)

How about none?

k.

Edit: It isn't that I don't support people making these applications. I am actually quite tech savvy, but I personally draw the line with mobile apps and choose not to make my mobile life all wired up.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 25, 2011)

Done, this should be interesting. I just upgraded phones so now I can download the steel chart.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 25, 2011)

Android (phone) and iOS (iPod).


----------



## Gator (Sep 25, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> How about none?
> 
> k.


Sigh, then I can't develop anything you could use...


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2011)

Gator said:


> Sigh, then I can't develop anything you could use...



Ok, I just edited my post. Truth be told, I use iOS the most.

k.


----------



## Gator (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. It's the same free stuff I do. Steel chart specifically. For now I am trying to figure out, whether it is worth spending time on ios or not. I really dislike Apple for their policies, but if enough knife nuts are interested why not.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I'll support that perspective. Getting info out is crucial. 

Outside of the forums, I have used your site more than any other knife-related one. It's a great resource, and many thanks for all of your good work.

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 25, 2011)

iPad here.


----------



## MadMel (Sep 25, 2011)

Android


----------

